# Cockatiel Foot Problems



## liloandmilo (Jun 12, 2016)

I recently adopted 2 male cockatiels from the Humane Society. After bringing them home, I've noticed that one seems to have balance problems on the perch. I only have 3 wooden perches that came with the cage in there. I also trimmed their nails just in case nail overgrowth was the problem of balance, however, he still has troubles from time to time. There is no avian vet near me for the next 50 miles, so is there any recommendation on what I can do? What type of perches do you recommend?

Also, just yesterday, I've noticed because of the balance issue, he sometimes has one foot gripping the side of the cage to keep balance. On the center of the foot, I've noticed a small red sore. How do I take care of this?

He's very healthy otherwise, eats well, drinks well, active, and sleeps well.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My previous cockatiel had some foot problems too. Not bad, but still. 

I recommend flat perches. No need to perch at all. They can just sit on them. All of my birds absolutely love them. If he can still perch, rope perches are nice too. Very soft on a bird's feet


----------



## liloandmilo (Jun 12, 2016)

Where can I buy/find flat perches? I've looking into getting them a rope perch, thanks!


----------



## liloandmilo (Jun 12, 2016)

CaliTiels said:


> My previous cockatiel had some foot problems too. Not bad, but still.
> 
> I recommend flat perches. No need to perch at all. They can just sit on them. All of my birds absolutely love them. If he can still perch, rope perches are nice too. Very soft on a bird's feet



Where can I find/buy flat perches? I'll definitely look into rope perches, thanks!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You can find them at pretty much any bird store


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

MySafeBirdStore has some selections for corner perches and some funky sea shell ones! They are an amazing company, and I believe there is a code floating around for a discount from being a member of this forum =)

http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/cart.cgi?group=1790&child=8873

Otherwise I've heard of people making flat perches, too. You really just need a small plank of untreated wood, some screws and washers, but I know that I'm not that crafty...


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I've noticed that cockatiels are the clumsiest of birds at the best of times. Peppy often falls over when preening and her flying is noisier than my other birds although her judgement and climbing is improving as she matures. She recently trapped her foot but fortunately it healed fine.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

liloandmilo said:


> I recently adopted 2 male cockatiels from the Humane Society. ...however, he still has troubles from time to time. There is no avian vet near me for the next 50 miles, so is there any recommendation on what I can do? What type of perches do you recommend?
> 
> Also, just yesterday, I've noticed because of the balance issue, he sometimes has one foot gripping the side of the cage to keep balance. On the center of the foot, I've noticed a small red sore. How do I take care of this?
> 
> He's very healthy otherwise, eats well, drinks well, active, and sleeps well.


The 'small red sore' sounds like a condition called bumblefoot and it can be painful and infected and should be treated by an avian vet (I realize the distance you have to go). If he's favoring the infected foot by holding the side of the cage with it instead of standing on it then it may well be infected and it's probably been that way for too long already (I had a tiel who once developed infected bumblefoot but she was still walking and perching normally on it and I had to take her to the vet - your bird sounds like it is having more trouble than that and really needs to have the matter checked and treated.)
You should bring both new adoptees for an exam on the same trip. One or both birds might have been removed from very dirty conditions where they were neglected or have some other troubled history that you have no way of knowing about - dirty conditions can cause foot problems and infections that won't resolve on their own without medical intervention.
Glad you will now be giving them a loving home, maybe for the first time ever :thumbu:


----------

